

Anybody else getting fedup with Sheryl Sandberg 24/7/365? - XiaoPing

Please, give a rest already.
======
andymoe
Nah, I kind of dig the persistance and the message she is pushing.

~~~
XiaoPing
Really? The woman is a scold.

~~~
andymoe
She is not wrong though.

~~~
XiaoPing
Oh yes, she is. She is telling women that if you want it all, you just have to
demand it. She is pushing for another affirmative action program which will
deliver 50% of everything to women. The world doesn't work that way for men.
You can't just throw a hissy fit and then expect to be appointed to the board
of Chevron.

~~~
andymoe
Boy, I do not see it like that but I guess I'll agree to disagree with you.
Also, sometimes "throwing a fit" works though usually when men do it you are
"raising a red flag" or "bringing an issues to someone's attention."

------
Randgalt
+10

